# Advertising items other than stickers



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

One of you said you really wanted to see the pot holders my company gives out at times. Do any of you have any other non-conventional promo items you hand out?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

so do you stick your weed in the hole to hide it???? you said pot holder...


through the years I have tried pens or small calendars, in the end most do not work...
stickers, cards or magnets for the fridge do the best....I just look at all the crap other companies hand out to me and most go in a draw or garbage and rarely do I look at the name on some hand out to call and hire the company or buy from them regardless of what they are selling...


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

Whenever I go through a cluttered junk drawer or something, I always throw away those cute little promo items that seem so neat when given out for free, but I never use. Foldable fabric frisbees for the kids, water bottles made from cheap plastic, jack knives, little tape measures, they all go out. Sometimes small screw drivers I keep for Tstats. I don't even use koozies any more, since when I do drink it doesn't usually stay in the can long enough to get warm.

For myself I do appreciate Tshirts from supply houses or tool manufacturers, and sweat shirts really get my attention, but those aren't practical to give to customers. The best advertising gimic is just providing good service. Pot holders seem as good idea as any, but how many people even use an oven nowadays unless it's a microwave? 

Hopefully the day is coming soon when we won't need to hide pot anywhere.


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

I would be careful of pot holders though. Some of those cheap freebies are so thin that they don't protect your hand for more than a few seconds. If the customer is not ready to put the pan down somewhere quickly, you may get some advertising that you don't want.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

skoronesa said:


> One of you said you really wanted to see the pot holders my company gives out at times. Do any of you have any other non-conventional promo items you hand out?


*HERE IS A POST FROM THE PAST

*
*


fixitright said:



Looking for a place to buy stickers with my company name and logo.<SNIP>

Click to expand...




fixitright said:



Stickers are all about people seeing your name and phone number.

In my years I tried them all, and they kept getting bigger and bigger to be able to cover one already pasted on by someone else. Then I tried ball valves with letterd handles. Get in the house again I'd see some S.O.B pulled the cover off the handles -- replaced them or defaced them. Anyway it was not working.
So I backed up a few years and took a look at something that worked and is still working. Here is a copy of a post I made on 6/13/2015.

Works for some -- this always worked Photo is of a 1997 truck. I also did this with 1975, 1984 vans.
Now I see the same thing in a Hodes Catalog. I am now put out to pasture, [just like American Pharo -- stud service only] but I do small repair jobs for the old customers. It is not unusual to see one of these cards minus the O-ring hose washers hanging in a garage. This tells me the ad worked and was retained. For distribution I would put cards in public places E.G. gas stations, I laid them on the table in Post Offices and so on. Not many only 5 or six -- they would usually disappear the same day I put them out. Of course we always left one at the job, and every new house had one hanging before we left. The idea is not the cheapest the hose washers cost a bit. I printed in-house on a laser printer prior to that the printer had a plate made would print 2-3 hundred at a shot.
Attached Images








Click to expand...

*


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

That's one of the best ideas I've seen in a long time.


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

What type of glue? Do they sell the stuff that sticks the credit card to the piece of paper they send it on, a gel that does not rip the paper when the card is removed?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

goeswiththeflow said:


> What type of glue? Do they sell the stuff that sticks the credit card to the piece of paper they send it on, a gel that does not rip the paper when the card is removed?





Prolly elmers glue.










.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

drain guys should advertise on condoms ..
" for a good snake out call ------ ------"


----------

